
Delphic Maxims - gfmio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphic_maxims
======
riffraff
There is some repetition but it's pretty interesting how most of the maxims
have a timelessness to them (probably all that don't involve religion).

It seems pretty indicative of how little we've changed in fundamental levels
in thousands of years.

